# Need help please!



## Skitch (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello I'm a 25 year old male in a wheelchair.  To make a long story short, I have someone across the street from us who is giving us problems.  He tried punching my Mother several times the other night and is threatening our lives.  Now, we contacted the police but you know how the Law can be, nothing can be done until he actually does something first.  I can't get into the whole details but I have taken care of my Mom for protection for her.  Basically I'm going to order her pepper spray for when she's out as well as a Taser which I was thinking 600,000 volts should be enough?  

Now as for myself, I sleep downstairs in my wheelchair.  This man in the past has held a knife to my stomach.  God forbid he should ever break into our home, I want any protection I can get.  Now, I can't use a gun nor will I so please, can we just forget about that?  I do want a knife of some kind that I can keep with me at all times in the house, when I go to bed at night (I sleep in my wheelchair) and so on.  I know NOTHING about knives and have read so much about them but still am so confused of what to buy.  Here's one of my problems......  I don't have a lot of money because I can't work, my Father lost his leg last year and has been out of work, plus I'm on kidney dialysis 7 days a week at home that costs money.  So yeah, money is very tight.  I know there are very good quality knives out there for $200-$300+ and would love to get one but can't afford it.  The MOST I could do is $100 and that's pushing it.  So, could someone PLEASE post some links with ideas of what a good, strong quality knife would be?  I'm guessing blade would be 4 to 6 inches and I'm looking for a folding one so that it can be concealed and not always out please.

I was looking at like knives like this but don't know if the blade is strong and sharp enough for protection:  http://www.uniqueblade.com/products..._Faux_Carbon_Fiber_Tactical_by_FB-274-18.html

Again, please can someone just give me some links so I can choose one as soon as possible and put my mind at ease?  My family and I haven't been able to sleep for a few nights now and we are living like were in jail, doors locked, windows locked, shades closed and I'm tired of it.

Please.....  Thank you


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 14, 2008)

geeze man, I think you really really really need to be working with law enforcement on this one.  Sounds like the guy has a history of attempted violence against you, punching your mother, holding a knife to your stomach.  I think law enforcement ought to have enough to step in at this point.  You could also get a lawyer and get a restraining order against this guy, at least it's a step in the right direction.

Given the situation, I just cannot recommend that you get a weapon like a knife.  You don't know how to use it, you don't have time to develop the skills, sounds like you would have physical impairments that might make it more of a liability than an asset.  

Go to the police, and keep hounding them until they do something about it.


----------



## thardey (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm, there's lot's of people on this board who can give you some advice of the knives themselves, but here's a couple of things that struck me.

One: If you're going to buy a knife to carry concealed, don't buy a switchblade or "automatic knife." Even here in Oregon, you can own and carry them, but you can't conceal them.

Two: Same goes for the double-edged knifes, any dirk, dagger, or stiletto is considered primarily a weapon (as opposed to a tool), and you are going to face legal issues for carrying them concealed. Check your local laws.

Three: Length is an issue as well -- check your laws. Where do you live? Odds are that someone else here know where to direct you to get a good summary of knife laws in your state.

If something does happen, you want to be covered legally, defending yourself with _that thing_ will put you into a much more suspicious light than defending yourself with a one-handed opening folding knife, which are common, and cheaper.

Take a look at this site (warning: adult language) and really take stock of how well prepared you are emotionally to defend with a knife. I believe it's much harder than a gun. But you've got your own reasons for that, and I respect that. Just realize that actually defending with a knife is brutal, ugly, and will probably leave serious emotional scars. It's better to prepare for that ahead of time.

Another good site to check out is UseofForce.us for a clear headed start to the legal aspects of self-defense. If money is tight, remember that any encounter using a knife is going to cost a lot in attorney fees, court fees, and defense. Doing your homework now can save you a lot of money down the road. Another thought, get an attorney involved _now!_ It's cheaper to get one on retainer and have one, than to get one after the fact. Plus, they can give you options on what you can do legally before something happens. Advice on restraining orders, etc, are invaluable in this type of situation. Save the money on the knife, use it for a lawyer. _And do what they say!_

As for the pepper spray, I wouldn't put too much faith in it. Run a search on the discussions of pepper spray in the general weapons section. It's eye-opening.

The tazer may be a better deal for both you and your Mom. If you get one that shoots out, you'll have better defense against his knife than knife dueling from a wheelchair. Again, others are more familiar with them than I, and can help you with a specific model or type.

Or what may be the best -- If you can, move! Find another apartment and get out. It's not "justice" but it's survival.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 14, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> geeze man, I think you really really really need to be working with law enforcement on this one. Sounds like the guy has a history of attempted violence against you, punching your mother, holding a knife to your stomach. I think law enforcement ought to have enough to step in at this point. You could also get a lawyer and get a restraining order against this guy, at least it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> Given the situation, I just cannot recommend that you get a weapon like a knife. You don't know how to use it, you don't have time to develop the skills, sounds like you would have physical impairments that might make it more of a liability than an asset.
> 
> Go to the police, and keep hounding them until they do something about it.




I'm in full agreement with the quoted post (and the one that follows it). Invest that money in a video camera (I got one for my wife for $144 for Xmas that tapes for an hour) and get recorded evidence of the next incident.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 14, 2008)

ill start by saying that i agree with everyone else here so far, AND that i agree that you need to be able to defend yourself!
READ THARDEYS POST AGAIN!!! (a couple more times actually, its on the money and no nonsense)


Flying Crane said:


> Given the situation, I just cannot recommend that you get a weapon like a knife.  You don't know how to use it, you don't have time to develop the skills, sounds like you would have physical impairments that might make it more of a liability than an asset.


 right on the money IMO

first things first, get a surveillance camera, or at very least one of the disposable one time use video cameras (theyre cheap and can provide some proof).
of course that proof counts for nothing to you if the next time is the time someone gets hurt or killed!! so i agree that you will need to be able to protect yourself and your family. 
im bewildered that you have counted out your best (if not ony) means of self protection. take a gun course and buy a pistol, and be ready to use it if NEED be! (need=someone is in immediate danger and is going to be harmed or killed if no action is taken)
pepper spray is a good start, so long as its understood that it should be used to slow down an attacker, and NOT as a sure fire way to immobilize! 
by taser, do you mean taser or stun gun? a stun gun is only effective at arms length. which means that by the time you can use it your already in alot of trouble! both of which (pepper spray and taser) must be carried in a way that is accesible in a moments notice (not "somewhere" in your moms purse, or in the glovebox of the car etc...) such as pepper spray on a key ring (for those that carry thier keys in their hand and not in the purse or buried in a pocket...) 

a knife is very dangerous to someone who does not have the mindset or ability to properly wield it IMO. and ive always been told that if you get in a knife fight you WILL get cut, so be prepared IF this is your ONLY means.

http://www.uniqueblade.com/products..._Faux_Carbon_Fiber_Tactical_by_FB-274-18.html i dont like it! (or anything automatic, especially in the $10-$30 range)

http://www.coldsteel.com/folding-knives.html i like coldsteel for the price to quality ratio. the ak-47 blade looks about right for you or the recon-1 line

ask yourself "would you rather be tried by twelve, or carried away by 6?" and act accordingly (buy a pistol ::hint hint:: and learn proper safety!)


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 14, 2008)

Skitch,

Help us out here a bit...  Where do you live (city/state)?  That will help us in giving you better feedback... and suggestions/resources available in your area.  If we know where, some of us will be able explain more about the laws of your area, what can and cannot be done and this may save you some unnecessary legal headaches down the road.

There are many great advice given already upthread.  Listen carefully and decide which works for your situation.

- Ceicei


----------



## Skitch (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I'm not trying to be smart but at this point I don't care.  If this man breaks into our house, I am going to have ANYTHING I can that will give me a better chance of protecting myself.  Not only that, we did go to Law enforcement and like I said, they said nothing can be done until he does something.  So in other words, unless he breaks into the house, punches my Mom or hurts myself or Dad, they can't do anything.  

I am coming here asking for help to people who know knives.  If no one wants to help me, I can respect that but I'm going to get something any way.  I haven't slept in a few nights and if this helps me sleep better at night, so be it.  I'd rather be steered somewhere more correctly in an area on which knife to choose then me ending up buying something is isn't any good and being a waste of money.......


----------



## thardey (Feb 14, 2008)

Skitch said:


> Well, I'm not trying to be smart but at this point I don't care.  If this man breaks into our house, I am going to have ANYTHING I can that will give me a better chance of protecting myself.  Not only that, we did go to Law enforcement and like I said, they said nothing can be done until he does something.  So in other words, unless he breaks into the house, punches my Mom or hurts myself or Dad, they can't do anything.
> 
> I am coming here asking for help to people who know knives.  If no one wants to help me, I can respect that but I'm going to get something any way.  I haven't slept in a few nights and if this helps me sleep better at night, so be it.  I'd rather be steered somewhere more correctly in an area on which knife to choose then me ending up buying something is isn't any good and being a waste of money.......



Knives aren't complicated. Go to [GI] Joe's or a local Army surplus store and buy a one-handed opener (the kind with the thumb-nut that you can "flick" open -- they're legal about anywhere.) Get the biggest one you can afford and can handle. Should run you about $60. Anything less than $20 is probably cheap steel.

Once you've done that, prepare emotionally and physically. A knife isn't going to scare anybody, so you've got to figure that "using" a knife involves blood -- a lot of it.

Think about getting a small-bright flashlight to keep with you at night. If he comes into your house, shine the flashlight in his eyes and attack.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 14, 2008)

thardey said:


> Take a look at this site (warning: adult language) and really take stock of how well prepared you are emotionally to defend with a knife. I believe it's much harder than a gun. But you've got your own reasons for that, and I respect that. Just realize that actually defending with a knife is brutal, ugly, and will probably leave serious emotional scars. It's better to prepare for that ahead of time.
> 
> .


 
From the same site, with the same language warning, but a bit more specific in addressing what cost comes along with knife use:

http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/costknife.htm

I won't say don't prepare, I do say know what is waiting.

Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 14, 2008)

As has been stated, keep in contact with law-enforcement.  Try to get a restraining order, it won't protect you but it will create a paper-trail and help establish justification if you end up having to use force.

As for your weapons options:

Tasers (the ones that shoot the darts) are usually effective but they are _control devices_, not self-defense tools.  They momentarily incapacitate an aggressor but then you're left with a guy who will be getting back up in a few seconds and is now really pissed off at you.  Stun guns, the ones that require you to make contact with the person are *absolutely worthless*.  They are only good for playing pranks on your buddies or scaring the cat...they suck.
OC/Pepper-Spray is not a bad option, but once again, it's a control device.  In the self-defense context it is only really appropriate as a deterrant (against a low-level threat) or as a distraction to buy you time to use a higher level of force or to escape.  Get some (buy either Fox Labs or Sabre Red) but *don't *depend on it if the guy kicks down your door or comes at you with a knife.
Knives...a knife is a very effective tool in the right context.  It will not be optimal for you because of your specific circumstances (reduced mobility and reach due to being in a wheel-chair).  I'm not saying you shouldn't get one, but it shouldn't be your primary option.  I would recommend a push-dagger due to the fact that I feel PD's are the most intuitive and easiest to use.  Due to their design, they are more compact than a traditional fixed-blade with the same blade-length.  Cold Steel makes some really good ones (take a look at the "Safekeeper II")
 For a folder, in the size envelope you specified, I'd look at the Cold Steel "Voyager" series.  They have models with blades 3, 4, 5, and 6" in length.  Good knives for a reasonable price.  If you like the looks of any of the knives on that site, Google the model to find the lowest price, don't buy it off the CS website.



Skitch said:


> Now, I can't use a gun nor will I so please, can we just forget about that? I


 
Can't? as in "not legally allowed to own one?"  If you are legally able to own one, why won't you?  In your situation a firearm will be your *best* choice for a defensive weapon.  They give you a measure of range and effectiveness that you _will not get from any other weapon_ and with your disability, a firearm is the weapon that you can use most effectively.  I understand that you have financial considerations, however, you should be able to find a used pump-action shotgun (I'd recommend 20 gauge for the lighter recoil) for somewhere between $150 and $250.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you to everyone that has offered there help, insight and opinions.  I have to do what I have to do to protect my family as best as I can.......  I talked to my friend who is a cop and told him I wanted something for the home to protect us.  He made it clear that if that man should break into our home, we would be allowed to do whatever we had to do to protect ourselves at ALL costs and that's what I want to be prepared for.....

Question for when I choose a knife from one of the sites given to me, what do I have to do for up keep with the blade? Will a site like that if you know of send the knife with the blade sharpened? I want to buy a sharpener of some kind, something that maybe is mechanical? I know there is a ton of different knife sharpeners out there anywhere from $3.99 on up but I've read a lot of things where if you don't get a good knife sharpener, it can actually weakened the blade and make it less sharp. I really DON'T want that to happen, so could you recommend something for me to get? Then, if you were me, would you sharpen the blade when it comes in or how often would you up keep in sharpening the blade and whatever else I would have to do to up keep?


----------



## swiftpete (Feb 15, 2008)

Surely if you bought a knife unless you were using it all the time it's not going to go blunt? You can buy great big knives more than capable of killing someone from any hardware shop, supermarket etc etc for about as much money as you'd spend on a drink. They might not look great but they're big solid pieces of sharp metal.
Supermarkets etc also sell cheap knife sharpeners for practically no money. If you really want a knife and are completely skint I wouldnt bother spending hundreds on a fancy one that you'll probably never use anyway. I'd probably use my money on something more useful if I were you like maybe moving house. 
You say your dad is there. What is he doing about the situation? Is he able bodied?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 15, 2008)

Jeez. I'm flabbergasted.

I'm amazed that being threatened with a knife isn't enough to pop this guy in the pokey overnight.

ABSOLUTELY get a restraining order.  

But I'm curious as to the choice of knife as opposed to firearm?  I don't want to pry or make you feel uncomfortable, but if you really feel a knife is your best choice or if firearms are out of the question, then I'd look at tasers as well.

The sites recommended thus far are excellent.

I'd recommend a perimeter alarm - usually relatively inexpensive and available at home improvement stores.  It will trigger once someone passes a certain point on your property and will sound an alarm indoors - this can be the sound of a gentle chime, a doorbell or something more alarming if need be.  You'll at least have some preparation time no matter who's coming up the walk, across the lawn, etcetera.

You need to talk to someone in your area who will work with you individually and give you the skills you need to handle a hand-to-hand situation - especially a weapons situation.

Talk to the ARC near you and see if they have anyone on the roster, make some phone calls if you can to some local martial arts places and ask your police friend if he knows anyone who could help you learn some stuff.

And thanks - you've just woken me up to something I should have done a long time ago.


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 15, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Given the situation, I just cannot recommend that you get a weapon like a knife. You don't know how to use it, you don't have time to develop the skills, sounds like you would have physical impairments that might make it more of a liability than an asset.
> 
> Go to the police, and keep hounding them until they do something about it.


 
Sound advice, listen to this man.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Skitch (Feb 16, 2008)

swiftpete said:


> Surely if you bought a knife unless you were using it all the time it's not going to go blunt? You can buy great big knives more than capable of killing someone from any hardware shop, supermarket etc etc for about as much money as you'd spend on a drink. They might not look great but they're big solid pieces of sharp metal.
> Supermarkets etc also sell cheap knife sharpeners for practically no money. If you really want a knife and are completely skint I wouldnt bother spending hundreds on a fancy one that you'll probably never use anyway. I'd probably use my money on something more useful if I were you like maybe moving house.
> You say your dad is there. What is he doing about the situation? Is he able bodied?



No, my Dad isn't able body.  He lost his leg last JAN and is handicap himself.  

I think some of you aren't getting the whole picture.  Between my Dad and I, we are both handicap.  This  man across the street is not someone we want to mess with or take any chances.  Now, my Mother is 5'2 woman who we can not protect very much.  We aren't comfortable owning a gun and if that's the way my family feels, I want to go the next route.  So as I said, I want my Mom to have pepper spray so when she is out and is coming in at night, she has SOME type of protection incase he should try and punch her again when he's drunk or high.  I also want protection for myself incase he should try and hit me or harm me in any way.  I feel the most comfortable with a knife at this point.  That is better then having nothing......

We also can't move because we don't have the money.  I'm on kidney dialysis 7 days a week, my Dad lost his job after losing his leg and my Grandpop at 80 is helping pay our bills.  Dialysis and my medical needs are VERY costly.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 16, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Jeez. I'm flabbergasted.
> 
> I'm amazed that being threatened with a knife isn't enough to pop this guy in the pokey overnight.
> 
> ...



Do you or anyone else recommend a stun gun over another as well as which is the best pepper spray to buy?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 16, 2008)

Anybody that sells pepper spray should be able to point you at a number of brands that have, mixed into the spray, either an indelible ink or ink that shows up under UV light. There'll be your proof in positively identifying him as the attacker if you choose to go this route.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 16, 2008)

Skitch said:


> Do you or anyone else recommend a stun gun over another as well as which is the best pepper spray to buy?


 
As I said in my first post, STUN GUNS SUCK! 
seriously, don't waste your money with a stun gun.  As far as OC, "Fox Labs" and "Sabre Red" are two of the best.



			
				Skitch said:
			
		

> We aren't comfortable owning a gun and if that's the way my family feels, I want to go the next route.


  Maybe y'all need to have a family meeting and seriously discuss this...


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 16, 2008)

could you maybe give us a little bit more information as to what this guys problem is.??  i mean, why is he on your case?  is it completely senseless or are there some issues that are being discussed or any arguments in the past??
it might help a little to know this.  otherwise, i suggest you either find more peaceful ways of solving the situation of conflict.  not knowing the exact situation, it's hard to say and this might sound silly but the best would be to neutralize the conflict in a human way.   -love your neighbor,right.?   otherwise, just call the cops on him in a really unemotional and nothing personal way.  calling the police would be a good way of protecting yourself if you have the chance.  however, i still think that sorting things out without having to resort to police might be the best.  ultimately, only you can decide what the correct course of action is.

if i were you, the first thing i would do is not get a knife, but i would first try to get rid of any unnecessary fears.  fears tend to spawn more negativity and conflicts.  i trust that without fear, you will be more able to deal with the conflict in a human way and if it really comes down to violence, through fearlessness, courage to defend yourself and family will be more likely.  

so this guy just gets all liquored up and then starts threatening you and pulling knives on you..??  what a freak! what in gods name is going on in that intoxicated mind of his?

j


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 16, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Jeez. I'm flabbergasted.
> 
> I'm amazed that being threatened with a knife isn't enough to pop this guy in the pokey overnight.
> 
> ...


So am I.

The OP has described assault and threats on fairly helpless victims.  He's attempted to carry out a threat against the OP's mother.  But the police can't do anything?  

I kind of doubt it... or there's information that's not being given.

He's willing to carry a knife, with no clue how to use it... but not get something that would actually be effective like a gun.  

I'm skeptical.  I'm very, very skeptical.  Especially as his tale of woes grows longer.

On the off chance that the story is true...

I recommend two "weapons" to defend against this guy.  The first is a cell phone to call 911.  The second is a baseball bat or similar item.  I think it's much more likely he could effectively employ a bat much more quickly and ably than a knife, with much less training.

I do concur with Kenpotex; a Taser, even the civilian model with the 20 or 30 second ride, is completely inappropriate given the circumstances.  And I'd not recommend any other stun gun device that I've seen on the market to anyone; only Taser's product has the Neuromuscular Incapacitation pulse.  Pain can be overcome, but the NMI is freakishly effective.  But it remains really a tool for subdueing someone and controlling them for an arrest, not really for self defense.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 17, 2008)

kaizasosei said:


> could you maybe give us a little bit more information as to what this guys problem is.??  i mean, why is he on your case?  is it completely senseless or are there some issues that are being discussed or any arguments in the past??
> it might help a little to know this.  otherwise, i suggest you either find more peaceful ways of solving the situation of conflict.  not knowing the exact situation, it's hard to say and this might sound silly but the best would be to neutralize the conflict in a human way.   -love your neighbor,right.?   otherwise, just call the cops on him in a really unemotional and nothing personal way.  calling the police would be a good way of protecting yourself if you have the chance.  however, i still think that sorting things out without having to resort to police might be the best.  ultimately, only you can decide what the correct course of action is.
> 
> if i were you, the first thing i would do is not get a knife, but i would first try to get rid of any unnecessary fears.  fears tend to spawn more negativity and conflicts.  i trust that without fear, you will be more able to deal with the conflict in a human way and if it really comes down to violence, through fearlessness, courage to defend yourself and family will be more likely.
> ...



Okay, it's a pretty long story but I'll do my best to fill you in.  I'm 25 years old in a wheelchair.  He moved on this block years ago.  Over time, we found out that he was a drinker and a drug addict.  He also made it very clear that he owns guns and other sorts of weapons in his house.  He is also apart of an underground KKK.  Anyway, I know he has a lot of knives because one time during the summer time when he was drunk, he walked over and held a knife to my stomach asking me if I wanted to feel what it would feel like in my stomach.  I just laughed to try and keep cool and shrugged him off.  Anyway, my parents taught me since he moved here to be NICE at all times and we have.  Now, we have handicap parking out front our house.  It was put in 4-5 years ago after I had a stroke.  I had a stroke in the middle of the night and his truck was parked on the street which trucks aren't allowed to be parked on the street and we couldn't get out quick enough to rush to the ER as I was having a stroke.  So we talked to the Township and they said we would be allowed to have a handicap sign out front so my Father could park his car out there and this way, my handicap van could be in our driveway at ALL times.  I've been sick with medical problems since I was 20 months old, so it's nothing new.   

Anyway, up to today.....  Now, my nurses come daily for my dialysis.  They basically come the same time every night.  They are here for about an hour and a half, 2 hours the MOST.  She always parks in the driveway but the other night it was snowing and VERY icy.  She has an older car, smaller car and couldn't get up our driveway because of the ice.  So she parked along side my Dad's car which is also allowed.  Well, he threw a fit, while I was on the machine, he came over our house and started banging on our glass door.  Make a long story short, he started stating racial slurs to my nurse, attempted to punch my Mom three times, then went on to threatened our lives.

Now, my Father and I are both handicap.  My Mom is a little 5'2 woman and I'm very upset at myself because I can't protect her.  If I was walking and he attempted to punch my Mom the way he did, he wouldn't have been alive today.

As for the gun, you have to know my family to understand that when they are against something, that's it, their mind is made up.  My Mom doesn't even know I'm asking for help like I am here.  She didn't ask for protection, it's all my idea.  I talked to my friend whose a cop and told him what I wanted to do.  And he said it's fine as long as it's in my own house.  He said if this man should break into our home, we are allowed to do anything we have to do to protect ourselves.  

Me personally, I would feel most comfortable if I had a knife with me in my home.  It isn't the best idea but it's the best I can do.  It's better then nothing......  If you guys feel that a stun gun is really no help to my Mom, then I will listen to you guys on that.

Sorry guys for the long reply.......


----------



## Skitch (Feb 17, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> So am I.
> 
> The OP has described assault and threats on fairly helpless victims.  He's attempted to carry out a threat against the OP's mother.  But the police can't do anything?
> 
> ...



You don't have to believe me, that's fine.  I have more important things to in my life then to make up a story.  I came along this message board from a Google search because I was desperate for help for my Mother.  My Mother is the only thing I'm concerned about.  The police was called and they simply told us there is nothing they can do.  They said to remain cordially like we have been and unless he lays a finger on anyone of us, there isn't anything they can do other then tell him again that anyone is allowed to park there.

They also did tell us to call 911 next time he attempts to knock on our door.  Of course we will do that BUT I'm not going to take any chances in the mean time.  

As for the bat, I have a baseball bat in the house but me personally, that's not good enough.  Not only that, my Mom isn't going to carry around a baseball bat every time she leaves the house or during the summer time when her and I want to be outside at night.  Nor is she going to keep a baseball bat besides her bed.  Understand that my Mom sleeps upstairs and I sleep downstairs because I can't get upstairs.  My Father also sleeps downstairs with me because of my medical needs.  So while she is sleeping alone at night and has for years, God forbid this man should break into our home in the middle of the night, I will do anything I can to give my Mom added protection while she is by herself.  Not only that, but when I go to the monthly for blood work and other things, I want added protection when he knows that we aren't home and my Mom's home alone.  

I agree with you and others that a gun would be the best thing for protection.  But you should know or maybe you don't, some women just aren't comfortable with a gun in the house for numerous amount of reasons.  So if my Mom isn't comfortable with a gun, why am I going to push that on her?  So if I can look at other different types of protection, then that's where I'm looking.  Not only that, yes, a self defense class would be great but we don't have the means to take the time even though yes that would be important.  Nor do we have the money for such classes.  So ridiculous?  Not when weekly dialysis is $500.00 cash, our electric bill with all the machines running monthly comes out to $700-$900, my medications that aren't cover and other medical expanses.  That doesn't include food and other bills.  Plus my Dad lost his leg last JAN and his job.  So, this is the route I'm choosing, right or wrong, it's better then nothing.......

Again, you don't want to believe a word I said, that's your choice.  I didn't come here asking for people to believe me, I came here asking what knife would be the best for protection.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 17, 2008)

Matthew,

Something is not right here.

Based on what you have said seek a restraining order.  That is the first step.  After that make good choices for yourself and your family.  Wish I could help more but clearly you are closer to what is going on and will have to make these decisions yourself.

Oh and seek legal counsel for help with this situation.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 17, 2008)

i'd get a really sharp and sturdy knife.  could be a compact and stealthy foldout(like the ones with the sortof triangular blades)
, but i'd probably stick with a knife drawn from sheath, but it doesnt matter too much as long as the blade is a blade, you could choose whatever knife is affordable and suitable to your needs.  

still, in all honesty, i emplore you to find other solutions to the conflict.   try to see that if the guy were to really break into your house, he would be commiting a felony and you could easily get him in deep trouble.  also, if anyone crazy enough really gives it their all, they can probably get you, kill you or whatever.  that works the other way around too, i mean, maybe with a little help, you could break into his house and even mess him up bad with a sneak attack...
  however, that would be illegal.  im not suggesting this in the least.  i just want to show you that you are not as weak as you think.  everyone has weaknesses and strengths.  noone is invincible.  noone is perfect either. 
if this guy is as messed up as you say, then he's only ruining his own life.  the negativity is sure to catch up to him.  and if you and your fam dont stab him or shoot him, then someone else just might do that.  

of course many others on this forum will say you could have already shot at  him for pulling the **** he did.  - i can't really disagree but i do always look for human ways to solve the problem and would resort to violence only in the worst case.  i mean i am very quick to get into verbal fights and scuffles, dangerous and stupid as it is, i try to keep it really aware and controlled for the purposes of communication.  but when it comes to real damage like stabing or shooting someone, i believe that is a really big step and ultimately you will need to justify it for the law and yourself.

good luck to you.  stay safe. 

j


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 17, 2008)

Skitch said:
			
		

> He tried punching my Mother several times the other night ...



I'm confused. How and where did this happen? Was this in a public place? In your home? How did your mother manage to avoid being punched when he attempted it? 

I understand you're in a wheelchair, you have a large disadvantage against this guy. You could easily be disarmed and have the knife used against you. Also, with the stroke you suffered, has that left you with further paralysis? How much use of your upper body do you have? 

As already stated, a gun would be your best protection. Or a taser. 

I truly am boggled that with the information you provided that you are unable to get help from the police at this point. File a restraining order and take the advice given on alternative choices in weapons. 




			
				Skitch said:
			
		

> As for the bat, I have a baseball bat in the house but me personally, that's not good enough. Not only that, my Mom isn't going to carry around a baseball bat every time she leaves the house or during the summer time when her and I want to be outside at night.



Is she going to carry a knife? She too could be easily disarmed and have the weapon used against her. If this is coming down to the safety of your family, you're better off with nothing than something that can be easily taken and used against you. Defending with a knife is not easy, nor does it pose the same kind of threat in the hands of a handicapped person or a small woman than a gun would. From the way you describe this guy, he'd probably laugh and grab it out of your hand. 

Report every single incidence to the police so they have a record. You should be able to get a restraining order against this guy easily enough.


----------



## swiftpete (Feb 17, 2008)

Skitch said:


> You don't have to believe me, that's fine. I have more important things to in my life then to make up a story. I came along this message board from a Google search because I was desperate for help for my Mother. My Mother is the only thing I'm concerned about. The police was called and they simply told us there is nothing they can do. They said to remain cordially like we have been and unless he lays a finger on anyone of us, there isn't anything they can do other then tell him again that anyone is allowed to park there.
> 
> They also did tell us to call 911 next time he attempts to knock on our door. Of course we will do that BUT I'm not going to take any chances in the mean time.
> 
> ...


 
Its a shame for you that you don't live in the UK where your medical treatment would be free and you'd get disability benefit too. I can't really see if you're in a wheelchair and have had a stroke that swinging any weapon about would be a good idea as it'll probably be used against you. I think you need to talk to your parents and your friend about a proper permanent solution rather than keeping your worries to yourself and talking to strangers on the internet.  Good luck.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 17, 2008)

kaizasosei said:


> i'd get a really sharp and sturdy knife.  could be a compact and stealthy foldout(like the ones with the sortof triangular blades)
> , but i'd probably stick with a knife drawn from sheath, but it doesnt matter too much as long as the blade is a blade, you could choose whatever knife is affordable and suitable to your needs.
> 
> still, in all honesty, i emplore you to find other solutions to the conflict.   try to see that if the guy were to really break into your house, he would be commiting a felony and you could easily get him in deep trouble.  also, if anyone crazy enough really gives it their all, they can probably get you, kill you or whatever.  that works the other way around too, i mean, maybe with a little help, you could break into his house and even mess him up bad with a sneak attack...
> ...



Oh, I couldn't agree more with what you said.  I'm not going to be nasty to him or attempt to harm him in any way.  If he talks to me, I'll be nice because it's who I am.  But if he were to break into our house and step over those fine lines, then like I said, I have to do what I have to do to stay protected.  But I'm not going to go outside threatening him, there's no need to and it's not who I am.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 17, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I'm confused. How and where did this happen? Was this in a public place? In your home? How did your mother manage to avoid being punched when he attempted it?
> 
> I understand you're in a wheelchair, you have a large disadvantage against this guy. You could easily be disarmed and have the knife used against you. Also, with the stroke you suffered, has that left you with further paralysis? How much use of your upper body do you have?
> 
> ...



To answer your first question, he backed my Mother up on our porch into a corner.  And he went to go punch my Mom and HIS wife grabbed his arm and held it back screaming "You can't afford to go back to jail" and he tried again and again his wife did the same thing. 

As for my stroke, thankfully, no it didn't leave any paralysis on me, maybe a little speech problem but other then that, no.  I have the use of my arms and hands to a degree.  Could I use a knife if I had to?  Yes.....

As for a gun, I've already been over that.  A taser?  I was told here that really wouldn't be a good idea and is mostly used with cops.  So I didn't look further into that idea.

As for the other statements.  Yes, it's ashame that the cops didn't do anything but they DIDN'T.  That's why I called my friend up whose and cop and asked him what I could do to remain safe in my home so I can SLEEP at night.  My Mom isn't going to carry a knife with her but I'm getting her pepper spray for when she's out of the house.  It's better then nothing.....  The knife is for me in my home.

And just because I'm handicap, doesn't mean I wouldn't give my life or do everything I could to save my Mother's.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 17, 2008)

swiftpete said:


> Its a shame for you that you don't live in the UK where your medical treatment would be free and you'd get disability benefit too. I can't really see if you're in a wheelchair and have had a stroke that swinging any weapon about would be a good idea as it'll probably be used against you. I think you need to talk to your parents and your friend about a proper permanent solution rather than keeping your worries to yourself and talking to strangers on the internet.  Good luck.



Thank you for the kind words and God Bless you my friend.  

Like I said, the stroke didn't leave any paralysis on me expect a slight speech problem and I forget people's names and numbers easily.  Other then that, I'm fine.  And like I said, I talked to my friend whose been a cop for well over 20 years.  And he told me different types of protection I am allowed in my home.  And if a knife would help me sleep better at night knowing that SOMETHING is there, then I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 17, 2008)

From what I can tell Skitch you are going to purchase a knife regardless if someone advises against it. In that case in self defense it really does not matter what type of knife from a kitchen to a bowie knife if you know how to use it properly. With that said using a knife is very graphic and not a pretty sight. I really do not understand the issue with no gun. Proper usage of a gun or even a Pellet hand gun could neutualize the attacker long enough. Even learning grappling or improvised weapons such as an umbrella or frying pain could work but again in your replies do I keep reading I WANT A KNIFE. You do what you have to take care of yourself and family I wish you the best of luck and safety.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 17, 2008)

Skitch said:


> Thank you for the kind words and God Bless you my friend.
> 
> Like I said, the stroke didn't leave any paralysis on me expect a slight speech problem and I forget people's names and numbers easily.  Other then that, I'm fine.  And like I said, I talked to my friend whose been a cop for well over 20 years.  And he told me different types of protection I am allowed in my home.  And if a knife would help me sleep better at night knowing that SOMETHING is there, then I see nothing wrong with that.


I am missing how a knife will help you tho. You are in handicapped, lack proper training and pry not nearly as able bodied as your attacker... how hard do you think it will be for him to get that knife from you then turn it on you, your mother and your father? but if you insist on a knife, good luck, there as some great advice posted above. But make sure you are  prepared to deal with the blood that will be split, the trauma, and the legal system afterwards

There are other ways to protect yourself, get a cheap video camera and record the incidents, when i worked at Walgreen's we sold one time use video camaras. And get a door alarm and post it as far away from your entry way as possible so that you can hear anyone approaching not just him. Get pepper spray, or a taser ... all you need to do is keep him down long enough for police to arrive. But a knife, i just don't see that ending well for you or your family.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, please don't take this wrong, but I have a few questions about this situation.

You say the stroke left you with minimal problems except for some speech dysfluency and memory problems... not to be indelicate, but why are you in a wheelchair, and what are your limitations? Rather than asking for general advice about knives, perhaps you should provide some more details so that the members of the forum can give you some more specific advice than what knife to buy - which, as several people have pointed out, requires some knowledge of your actual ability to use a knife. Can you stand? Walk? How's your balance? General coordination? Mobility? Use of your arms and hands? Strength? Training of any sort in using a knife? Having a knife will do you no good if you can't use it, or if, as previously said, it is taken away from you - and if this person has a knife already, having one brandished at him by someone who doesn't know how to use it is not likely to deter him.

You say that this neighbor moved in years ago, and over time, your family became aware that he was an alcoholic drug-abuser who, apparently, has some problem with bullying (if, as you say, he likes to threaten people with knives to their stomachs) - but no one has apparently done anything about it, other than your attempt here to find an appropriate knife.

Why don't your parents do something? Call the police? Complain to neighbors? Put a better lock on the front door (and how is this guy getting into your house in the first place)? 

Are these events occurring only in your home, or outside of it as well? Who, outside your family, has observed this person's behavior? Have any of them taken action?

Why didn't the nurse (whom you say was present during at least one event) do something? Call the police, tell a supervisor, quit because of unsafe working conditions... something? 

For that matter, if you've been asking a friend who is a police officer for advice on weaponry, why didn't _he_ do something - a restraining order, perhaps? Increase the patrols in your neighborhood? I mean, honestly - I live across the street from a park where kids like to tag the picnic tables and play loud music - and the police upped their patrols in my neighborhood for that; I can't see why they wouldn't up their patrols for a family being terrorized by a knife-wielding alcoholic drug-addict... unless there's something you're not telling us.

There are plenty of people on this forum who will be willing and able to help you - but without answers to the above questions, and others like them, giving you information on knives is not going to be any use to you - it will just cause you to buy a knife that will give you a false sense of security.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 18, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> From what I can tell Skitch you are going to purchase a knife regardless if someone advises against it. In that case in self defense it really does not matter what type of knife from a kitchen to a bowie knife if you know how to use it properly. With that said using a knife is very graphic and not a pretty sight. I really do not understand the issue with no gun. Proper usage of a gun or even a Pellet hand gun could neutualize the attacker long enough. Even learning grappling or improvised weapons such as an umbrella or frying pain could work but again in your replies do I keep reading I WANT A KNIFE. You do what you have to take care of yourself and family I wish you the best of luck and safety.



Pellet hand gun eh?  Now I wouldn't be opposed to something like that.  Are they hard to use?  Are they truly effective like you said in neutralizing the attacker?  Any sites I can look at or types of guns you would recommend?

Like I said, I'm open to other suggestions just not a regular gun, sorry......


----------



## Skitch (Feb 18, 2008)

BrandiJo said:


> I am missing how a knife will help you tho. You are in handicapped, lack proper training and pry not nearly as able bodied as your attacker... how hard do you think it will be for him to get that knife from you then turn it on you, your mother and your father? but if you insist on a knife, good luck, there as some great advice posted above. But make sure you are  prepared to deal with the blood that will be split, the trauma, and the legal system afterwards
> 
> There are other ways to protect yourself, get a cheap video camera and record the incidents, when i worked at Walgreen's we sold one time use video camaras. And get a door alarm and post it as far away from your entry way as possible so that you can hear anyone approaching not just him. Get pepper spray, or a taser ... all you need to do is keep him down long enough for police to arrive. But a knife, i just don't see that ending well for you or your family.



Well, I asked for some suggestions on what taser would be the best to look into but I'm still waiting for suggestions.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2008)

Skitch forgive me for being so blunt here but how does the gentleman get into the house all the time. Why does the police do nothing about this?
Are you sure hr id s threat? A knife with you in a wheel chair is no help, a pellet gun is no help it is like a BB gun. Get a big dog and put it in the front yard to keep him out and your mom can walk him when she goes outside for protection. You have basically refuse to answer Kacey question why is that?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2008)

Skitch said:


> Well, I asked for some suggestions on what taser would be the best to look into but I'm still waiting for suggestions.


 
Yasers would help but you better be accuart with it one shot that is all.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 18, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Okay, please don't take this wrong, but I have a few questions about this situation.
> 
> You say the stroke left you with minimal problems except for some speech dysfluency and memory problems... not to be indelicate, but why are you in a wheelchair, and what are your limitations? Rather than asking for general advice about knives, perhaps you should provide some more details so that the members of the forum can give you some more specific advice than what knife to buy - which, as several people have pointed out, requires some knowledge of your actual ability to use a knife. Can you stand? Walk? How's your balance? General coordination? Mobility? Use of your arms and hands? Strength? Training of any sort in using a knife? Having a knife will do you no good if you can't use it, or if, as previously said, it is taken away from you - and if this person has a knife already, having one brandished at him by someone who doesn't know how to use it is not likely to deter him.
> 
> ...



I'm not being rude when I say this sir but I've answered basically all those questions you just asked.  We have and did contact the police and they told us that unless he breaks into our home or hits anyone of us, there is nothing they can do.  The cops said they know him very well and are just waiting to pick him up on something because they know what type of a person he is.  

If you believe that I'm not telling you or anyone else here something, I'm sorry you feel that way.  No offense, it's very hard to explain years of different situations in a couple of posts.  I'd be willing to give my cell phone number to anyone who would be willing to talk to me and I'd be more then happy to explain better over the phone or answer any questions that you might have.  

I'm simply looking for protection for inside my home.  I want something on me for this summer coming up so when my Mother and I take a walk at night around the block, I'll have something counseled with me JUST in case.  I pray that I never have to use ANY type of protection but I'd rather be prepared then anything.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 18, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Proper usage of a gun *or even a Pellet hand gun* could neutualize the attacker long enough.


Bad idea...all a pellet gun will do is piss them off

"but you could kill them if it went through their eye and into their brain"

right...




			
				Skitch said:
			
		

> Well, I asked for some suggestions on what taser would be the best to look into but I'm still waiting for suggestions.


  As several people, including myself, have already stated:  *a Taser is not the appropriate choice here*.  Aside from all the other reasons listed (only temporary incapacitation, not 100% effective, etc.), they cost as much or more than you'd spend on a real gun (which is probably the only tool that would actually give you a chance in this situation!)


----------



## Kacey (Feb 18, 2008)

Skitch said:


> I'm not being rude when I say this sir but I've answered basically all those questions you just asked.  We have and did contact the police and they told us that unless he breaks into our home or hits anyone of us, there is nothing they can do.  The cops said they know him very well and are just waiting to pick him up on something because they know what type of a person he is.
> 
> If you believe that I'm not telling you or anyone else here something, I'm sorry you feel that way.  No offense, it's very hard to explain years of different situations in a couple of posts.  I'd be willing to give my cell phone number to anyone who would be willing to talk to me and I'd be more then happy to explain better over the phone or answer any questions that you might have.
> 
> I'm simply looking for protection for inside my home.  I want something on me for this summer coming up so when my Mother and I take a walk at night around the block, I'll have something counseled with me JUST in case.  I pray that I never have to use ANY type of protection but I'd rather be prepared then anything.



Well, first, I'm not a "sir"; I'm a "ma'am"!  :lol:

Second, with all due respect, you have _not_ told us what your physical capabilities are or are not - there are quite a few gradations of ability with people who are in wheelchairs, and nothing in this thread has given us any indication of what your ability level is.  Without some indication of what you can and cannot do, there's little anyone can tell you about what an appropriate weapon might be.

Third, you have also not told us how this person, apparently repeatedly, gains access to your house.... which he's apparently done, and which appears to contradict your statement that the police are waiting for him to do so.  This contradiction (or perhaps I've read something incorrectly) is part of my confusion.

As far as the police not being willing/able to help you unless/until this person - who has apparently repeatedly threatened you and your family physically - not being able to do anything until he enters your home - I've filed a restraining order in the past based on considerably less than you're claiming has happened here - all of it verbal abuse, rather than the physical abuse/threats you state you are subject to - and, in fact, when I did contact the police, they wanted to know why I waited as long as I did, and let the situation reach the point that it had.  So I find it hard to believe the police will do nothing in this situation, as I have personal experience to the contrary.  

I'm not trying to be rude or argumentative - I am attempting to understand why your experience with an abusive/stalking situation is so different from my own.


----------



## grydth (Feb 18, 2008)

Skitch, I have read through this thread with some attention to detail. 

Nobody here feels that your situation is meaningless or acceptable. 

But  the right and effective responses may clash with your preconceived notions of simply getting a knife. It would indeed be heartless for people to tell you to do that when they know it would only wind up getting your family hurt or killed. There are far too many instances where reliance mistakenly placed in a weapon, or an unearned black belt, has simply brought about tragic results.

You seem resentful that folks will not tell you what you want to hear. They take the time because they care. I don't know what Google said, but this Forum is much more than a weapons clearing house.

People here come upon their expertise only after years of study and practice. If only it were so easy as just buying a wonder weapon to make the bad guys go away. But harsh reality is that a weapon without the years of training, discipline - and ethics - may endanger rather than protect you.

Your story about the police is flawed. Fact is, he should not have all those guns if he's an excon. Fact is, he has already criminally crossed that "fine line" at least twice in what he did to you and your mother...... no cop I know, to include ones on this forum, would be likely to opine he hasn't "done something" already.

My advice is to forget blades and go to a legal aide lawyer. They can help you with restraining orders, legal options, parole violations and dealing with the police. 

Also, your best bet is to get a dog...... not for only defense but mainly for life assistance. Ask the lawyer about public programs to provide dogs to the disabled. I have seen any number of disabled people here with assistance dogs, and you'd clearly qualify. Most are big dogs - I have seen retrievers and shepherds here,,,,, and while they are not attack dogs, they will most cerainly fight for their family. 

I got my own elderly 5' 2' mother a black lab as a companion after my father died. You can't train a black lab to attack a person on command..... but ask most criminals how they'd feel about having a furious 100 pound dog on them that is defending his family. 

A number of instructors will teach Tai Chi to somebody in a wheelchair..... and a number of disabled people thrive in the art. Try it and perhaps you will understand both yourself and us a lot better.


----------



## exile (Feb 18, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I'm not trying to be rude or argumentative - I am attempting to understand why your experience with an abusive/stalking situation is so different from my own.



Or anyone else's....


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 18, 2008)

I have used a pellet  hand gun automatic to keep an attacker at bay.
I aimed for the knee cap and than fired towards the head bringing the attacker to the ground. The range of shot was maybe 15 feet the shot was at the forehead causing the attacker to be grounded for perhaps 30 seconds-1 min long enough for me to run. This was done when I was younger at the age of 16. This is my personal experience in using a pellet gun on a person.

Here is one link which shows the dangers of a pellet gun http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00039773.htm
There are more links on search engines.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 18, 2008)

there are different sized pellets and different strengths of pellet gun. 
-there are also darts, but usualy only single shots. 
if the attacker is armed with a real gun however, one could easily become a sitting duck.  
  smart would be to hold a loaded pellet gun in a believable way and then use ones voice as the weapon.  shooting only as a last resort. because if the attacker realizes that all you have is a pelletgun and not incapacitated, that spells serious trouble-possibly even if the attacker is unarmed. you could also look into different kind of gas guns for sd...using it indoors tho you's have to  avoid teargas  etc.  basically, a gun used for firing blanks as a signal but can also hurl different kinds of gas at the attacker at high speeds.  shooting at closerange could even cause serious injury or death.

like others on the forum, im not too fond about using a knife.  to use a knife well, you practically have to be a predator. the more sneaky the more effective.  chances are you may have good upperbody stregth.  but still, think about it, the sheer violence and unretractable action of cutting or stabbing another human being.  im sure you can think up better ways of controlling an attacker that's not out to kill you in the first place.  
  however, if you're into knives now, and would feel better or even safer having one, then what's stopping you?  go to.  i got my first knife when i was around 7.  but it was careless handeling of glass and broken jars that cut me up first.  
basically, anything can be used as a weapon.

j


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 18, 2008)

Skitch said:


> Well, I asked for some suggestions on what taser would be the best to look into but I'm still waiting for suggestions.


A taser is not a self-defense weapon UNLESS you are capable of either subdueing -- handcuffing -- the attacker while they Taser cycle is running, or of escaping during the cycle.  The civilian Taser has 30 second ride, as I recall.  The idea is that the attacker is largely incapacitated while they "ride the lightning", and you can get away and summon help.  For law enforcement -- while they're disabled during the shorter, LE cycle, we move in and cuff them.

I am not aware of any other product on the market that is as effective as Taser's.  Any other stun gun works on pain compliance, and a strong or driven person, or a drunk or high person, can overcome pain -- or just not feel it.  Tasers, as I explained earlier, work on a patented pulse-wave that induces Neuromuscular Incapacitation.

Making the huge leap to take you at your word -- a Taser is the last thing either you or your parents want.  It's not applicable to YOUR particular self-defense situation.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I have been thinking about this and really you only have one option and please I am not trying to be ugly here so just consider this.

Since the local police are unwilling to help you and your mother and you are affaid for your own lives the option left is moving to another section of town away from the Idiot. This way you do not need to live in fear anymore.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Kaizasosei I agree with using the pellet gun as if it is a real gun without firing Hell I believe in having an Actual Gun vs a pellet gun any day. The reason I brought up Pellet gun because the poster would not use a real gun and the only thing I could think of from long distance close to a gun is a Pellet gun. I think we are all in agreement a pellet gun is not the best source of protection but when the poster limits himself to certain things I for one run out of ideas.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 18, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I have used a pellet  hand gun automatic to keep an attacker at bay.
> I aimed for the knee cap and than fired towards the head bringing the attacker to the ground. The range of shot was maybe 15 feet the shot was at the forehead causing the attacker to be grounded for perhaps 30 seconds-1 min long enough for me to run. This was done when I was younger at the age of 16. This is my personal experience in using a pellet gun on a person.
> 
> Here is one link which shows the dangers of a pellet gun http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00039773.htm
> There are more links on search engines.


Used VERY effectively, in the right combination of circumstances, a high power pellet gun MAY be a sufficient deterrent.

It's more likely to only make things worse, though.  And -- in a real world situation, a cop (or a civilian) isn't going to be expected to distinguish between a pellet gun and a real gun as a general rule.  Too many pellet guns are very similar to real guns; relying on a pellet gun in a real world self defense situation by choice, not necessity, is a bad choice.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 18, 2008)

_*Skitch*_, with all due respect ...

... in most states, threatening someone with a weapon could get that person arrested and charged with something called Simple Assault.

_IF THE STORY YOU ARE TELLING IS TRUE, YOU NEED TO SEE A LAWYER - PERIOD._

Any responsible law enforcement officer here will tell you that while they must know the law, taking their advice as legal counsel would be a mistake.

That said ... I am having a hard time believing you.  Your story self-contradicts and I will refrain from advising you further.

Good day.


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Used VERY effectively, in the right combination of circumstances, a high power pellet gun MAY be a sufficient deterrent.
> 
> It's more likely to only make things worse, though. And -- in a real world situation, a cop (or a civilian) isn't going to be expected to distinguish between a pellet gun and a real gun as a general rule. Too many pellet guns are very similar to real guns; relying on a pellet gun in a real world self defense situation by choice, not necessity, is a bad choice.


 
Well said...



shesulsa said:


> _*Skitch*_, with all due respect ...
> 
> ... in most states, threatening someone with a weapon could get that person arrested and charged with something called Simple Assault.
> 
> ...


 
Also well said...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> _*Skitch*_, with all due respect ...
> 
> ... in most states, threatening someone with a weapon could get that person arrested and charged with something called Simple Assault.
> 
> ...


 
This is all that needs to be said


----------



## Skitch (Feb 20, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Well, first, I'm not a "sir"; I'm a "ma'am"!  :lol:
> 
> Second, with all due respect, you have _not_ told us what your physical capabilities are or are not - there are quite a few gradations of ability with people who are in wheelchairs, and nothing in this thread has given us any indication of what your ability level is.  Without some indication of what you can and cannot do, there's little anyone can tell you about what an appropriate weapon might be.
> 
> ...



I apologize for the sir comment.....  As for my physical capabilities, it's hard to explain on the internet.  My physical capabilities started to change back when I became medically ill at the age of 20 months due to vaccine damage.  So, I can't really put into words what I can or can not do without getting detailed.  Basically to make things easy, I can hold and use a knife if I ever had to and that's all that matters to me.  I personally would never feel comfortable using or learning how to use a gun, that's just my personally feelings towards guns.   

As for the cop, neighbor situation, I really don't know how else to explain.  How does he come over to our property?  He lives across the street and before this happened, would come over from time to time.  Because of WHO he is, we would always be nice to him and not tell him to stay off our property.  When this happened, of course he isn't going to talk to us nor come on our property which keeps the cops from doing anything.  Now, whether or not he were to get drunk, high or whatever and attempt to come over or break into our home, I don't know, I can't answer for that.  The cops said they have a police report on him from past events with other people.  The latest report was back in NOV when he attempted to "arrest" a person with a fake badge.  They told us they are just waiting for something to go down at his house to grab him.  He's a drug dealer and has drug deals that go down from time to time at his house.  Not only that, another to take in mind is that he works for the township.  So, he does know certain people that helps stay "free" if you will......  You may find it hard to believe that the police won't do anything but I didn't when they didn't.  Police aren't helpful in all situations.  They are SUPPOSE to be but every police station is different and what they do.  I can't obviously force a cop to do something.   The police told us the best we can do right now is file a complaint which we did.  They told us that if he should ever step foot on our property, to call 911.

I thank you though for taking the time to find out at best as possible what's been going on.  I hope I didn't come off rude or disrespectful to you either ma'am.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 20, 2008)

grydth said:


> Skitch, I have read through this thread with some attention to detail.
> 
> Nobody here feels that your situation is meaningless or acceptable.
> 
> ...



First, I am sorry you feel the way you do.  I wasnt doing a google search to find a place that would tell me what I wanted to hear.  Just because I dont go with a gun which others are recommending, Im at fault or being rude to others and resentful?  How about if I said that you and others are trying to force me into buying something I personally know Im not comfortable with?  I havent said that though because I dont believe that.....  I have taken what others have said and to be honest with you, Ive been very greatful for the fact that so many people here have taken the time and care to explain things to me and give their best opionions of what would be best for my families protection.  Again, understand that in the end, its a personal choice and what that person feels most comfortable with choosing with the different opionions given.  If you were in the same situation as me, I would probably say the same exact thing as you or others have said about a gun.  But if you told me you arent comfortable with a gun but other avenues concerning protection, then I would do my best to point you into the right direction.  Just like I know my Mom feels the same as me with a gun.  So knowing this, I have to do my best to go the next route and look at protection for her and I.  Thats why I took the advice of pepper spray for when shes out of the house, the cop friend of mine said a billy club, you know like a night stick but the newer ones of today would be like having a bat in the house and a knife is MY personal choice that I feel the most comfortable having in the house JUST in case.  

I came here from a Google search because I could tell that you people here take things to heart and are really for helping others.  So I knew whatever suggestions I would get, it would be the best ones I could get on the internet.  I also knew that I wasnt going to hear that a knife was the best choice, especially without classes taken.  But Id take honesty and someone that cares by using their honesty any day over something I want to hear.

As for the police, you can say its flawed all you want but it is what it is.  I have NO reason what so ever to lie or make up a story.  I am on kidney dialysis 7 days a week, Im in a wheelchair, I have chronic pain from head to toe and live on pain killers.  My Dad is handicap and lost his leg and cant work.  Our bills are out of this world with my medical needs that my Grandpop at 80 years old is still working to keep a roof over our heads.  I have other things to worry about or waste time on then to make a story up about the police.  Like you, I to have a friend who is a cop and has been for almost 30 years.  He is a VERY good friend of mine and has been for well over 10 years.  I have contacted him personally many times over this and he has looked into the situation and has asked personally one of his friends who is a cop to keep an eye out on our house BECAUSE right now theres nothing the police can do.  Again as I said, the police made it very clear that he is that close to going away for a very long time but are waiting for something to go down first to get him on something.  Does he have guns in the house?  Yes and the cops know that from word on the streets but as the cop told me last week, they just cant go into his home for no reason to look for guns and then arrest him.  They have to have a reason to search the house first, then they can go from there.  

As for a lawyer, as of this time we cant afford it.  I know you arent going to like that answer but when you have a monthly eletric bill of $900 coming in, pay nurses $500 cash a week for daily dialysis, monthly medical bills of other kind, not to mention other bills, we just dont have it right now.  We are living under very stressful conditions right now with money and we just dont have it.  Hard to believe, I understand.

If I told you that Ive been on SSI since I was 18 and havent been able to receive more money like I should have by now, you wouldnt believe what I was told by the SSI agency.  There is a lot of bad luck that happens to us, nothing more can I say.  

I agree with a dog and me personally would get one in a heart beat but cant make that choice.  First, I cant take care of a dog.  With my Dad losing his leg, cant walk far anymore even with a fake leg.  Not only that, thats even more money on taking care of a dog and with having 4 cats, its hard enough.

Talking about a black lab, LOVE them dogs.  I had a black lab about 15 years ago, name was Midnight.  Best dog in the WORLD.

I use to take some form of karate years ago when I could walk.  Again what you are failing to understand (Dont have to agree but understand) is that any type of class costs $$$ which we dont have.  Not only that, again I do dialysis 7 days a week and unless you know someone personally on dialysis, you dont know what dialysis does to a person or what it feels like.  Not only that, I have insomina because of kidney failure and maybe get 2 hours a sleep a night.  So, during the afternoon, when Im not taking pain meds, Im trying to get whatever sleep I can before my nightly dialysis.  There just isnt enough time in a day for me to start classes even if I could afford them.  

I have a feeling you arent going to like what Ive had to say but Im only being honest with you.  Im not trying to be rude in any way.


----------



## Skitch (Feb 20, 2008)

kaizasosei said:


> there are different sized pellets and different strengths of pellet gun.
> -there are also darts, but usualy only single shots.
> if the attacker is armed with a real gun however, one could easily become a sitting duck.
> smart would be to hold a loaded pellet gun in a believable way and then use ones voice as the weapon.  shooting only as a last resort. because if the attacker realizes that all you have is a pelletgun and not incapacitated, that spells serious trouble-possibly even if the attacker is unarmed. you could also look into different kind of gas guns for sd...using it indoors tho you's have to  avoid teargas  etc.  basically, a gun used for firing blanks as a signal but can also hurl different kinds of gas at the attacker at high speeds.  shooting at closerange could even cause serious injury or death.
> ...



What's holding me back from purchasing a knife is which model to choose.  With Cold Steel, I was told here that Voyager, Gunsite, or Ak-47 for a folder.  I was also told to look into Spydercos and models:  Endura or a Centofante.  

So it comes down to, which one to choose.......


----------



## Yari (Feb 20, 2008)

Skitch said:


> I..... I personally would never feel comfortable using or learning how to use a gun, that's just my personally feelings towards guns.
> ....


 
There's been a lots of good answers and suggestions.

When I read through this, I get the impression your mind is set on the knife. You've already decided that is your only action.

Poeple have been trying to understand your situation, and you have been trying to answer. It's been reading a history of some kind of cat-mouse game.

But it really boils down to "do you want to do what you think is best for youself" or do you "want to do what might be best for you."

Those are 2 different things. you have to choose and then do it, and you yourself have to live with the consequenses, no matter which choice you made.

I personally think the dog and a laywer is good (even better if they are the one and same).

/yari


----------



## Skitch (Feb 20, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Skitch forgive me for being so blunt here but how does the gentleman get into the house all the time. Why does the police do nothing about this?
> Are you sure hr id s threat? A knife with you in a wheel chair is no help, a pellet gun is no help it is like a BB gun. Get a big dog and put it in the front yard to keep him out and your mom can walk him when she goes outside for protection. You have basically refuse to answer Kacey question why is that?



I don't know what question I refused to answer.  I think I've answered everybody's question now whether that person likes my answer is a different story.

As for answering your questions above.  The man has been in our house for a while but in the past he has been.  Again, he's been living on this block for years and we were ALWAYS nice to him because of WHO he is.  So when he would walk over to say hi and ask to come in from time to time, we would allow it.  We didn't want to be rude and cause more problems.  But hasn't been in our house for a while.  That doesn't mean again he won't get high or drunk one night and attempt to break into our house.

As for a dog, I answered that suggestion.  We can not afford another animal.  We have 4 cats which costs enough AND they don't take to dogs to kindly (My cousin has brought her dog over) not only that, even if we could get a dog, that's a choice I can't make.  My parents would have to make that.

I've answer multiple times already about what the police will and will not do.  I've been called a liar and not telling the whole story.  So if someone wants to continue asking me questions and then TELL me the answers to those questions, what's the sense of even asking?


----------

